# Leaked images show possible Amazon gamepad



## T-hug (Mar 14, 2014)

​​ 
Heres The Verge:





> Images of an Amazon-branded game controller have leaked, all-but confirming the existence of an Amazon set-top box for your TV. The images were first posted by media blog Zatz Not Funny, and come from a Brazilian regulatory agency similar to the FCC. They depict a traditional-looking game controller with media control buttons at its bottom. It actually looks remarkably similar to the controller for OnLive, but with Xbox-style offset analogue sticks. The controller also features three central buttons that look like Android's back, home, and menu keys, and a button beneath that bears the logo for GameCircle, Amazon's service for cloud saves, leaderboards, and achievements.


 


​ 


> It's suggested that the unnamed box will run a fork of the Android OS, just like Amazon's Kindle Fire line of tablets. Those tablets act very much as a storefront for Amazon, offering a wide selection of games, movies, and books. It's likely that Amazon will attempt to leverage its large content offerings with the launch of a set-top box. The recent acquisition of Killer Instinct / Strider developer Double Helix cemented rumors that Amazon had higher hopes for its TV box than just a media streamer, with gaming also said to be a focus. The Amazon TV box was apparently planned for a holiday 2013 release, but that date was reportedly pushed back, and the most recent rumors suggest an official announcement is imminent.


 


​ 
 Source = The Verge


----------



## Flame (Mar 14, 2014)

another Android gaming system...


----------



## Gahars (Mar 14, 2014)

Well, at least we know that Double Helix wasn't just sold down the river.


----------



## Gruntzer (Mar 14, 2014)

Amazon wants to take over the world

End of story.


----------



## Chaosruler (Mar 14, 2014)

OnLive controller lol


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 14, 2014)

Looks a lot like the Bone's controller.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm sure Amazon saw the total success (:rofl2) of the Ouya and thought "Yeah...we could do that..."


EDIT:


GameWinner said:


> Looks a lot like the Bone's controller.


Actually this. Grabbed one to compare, they are very similar in design.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 14, 2014)

You know it's not going well with the gaming industry when there are more consoles coming out than actual games for 'em. 


Also: the rumour that amazon was going to buy the xbox brand...it seems to me they just bought the controller design sheets.


----------



## loco365 (Mar 14, 2014)

Amazon,


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 14, 2014)

Yay for making the gaming market even more saturated with game consoles!


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 14, 2014)

Hello Video game market crash of 2014.
1983 called.


----------



## lokomelo (Mar 14, 2014)

it is as ugly as Huynday Matrix


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 14, 2014)

I could have swore I saw this controller elsewhere.. That's it! Xbox One controller! Pretty cool I must say in that aspect.

But seriously please stop with the mobile-home consoles that's just going nowhere.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 14, 2014)

Mobile gaming consoles aren't real consoles since they don't have real games 


"I want to play games made for mobile devices on my TV!" -said no one ever


----------



## osaka35 (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm looking at it like this.

-The chances of being able to install a different OS/stock OS on this device are strong, given how easy it is to do on all other Amazon devices.
-That being said, Amazon is also very good about pricing items cheap, compared to how much it cost them to make it.

If those two things hold true, Amazon's device will most likely be my go-to device for media streaming, emulation, and android games. Here's hoping it's got quite a bit of power to it as well.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 14, 2014)

Because we clearly don't have enough Android gaming devices already!


----------



## 3bbb7 (Mar 14, 2014)

this controller looks way too boxy. Doesn't even look good


----------



## Hyperstar96 (Mar 14, 2014)

What an original design.


----------



## Delta517 (Mar 14, 2014)

It looks like a nice android controller, even though it's clearly ripped off the Xbones controller design.


----------



## avran89 (Mar 14, 2014)

Looks ergonomically incorrect to hold in your hands for a long time


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 14, 2014)

If I were to buy an Android gaming console it would be that, what it called now... Ah yes, the Ouya.

Although my hacked Wii can do just about all a Ouya can for emulators, the Ouya offers HDMI upscale so I assume they might look better, but that's not to say they look bad on a Wii or whatever.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Mar 14, 2014)

Any one who says this is not a "real console" well shame on you, like most of any one of these devices (more like a table in a box) they also happen to work well as a
Nes console
Snes console
Genesis console
N64 console
Dreamcast console
Ps1 console

Nah I'm just playing the last thing we need is another console instead of having a lack of games.


----------



## lokomelo (Mar 14, 2014)

To be honest, I do like to see more players on video game industry, even that android based may be not the best way, it is a starting point at least. (And as you said, emulation is a instant instant game library



WiiCube_2013 said:


> I could have swore I saw this controller elsewhere.. That's it! Xbox One controller! Pretty cool I must say in that aspect.
> 
> But seriously please stop with the mobile-home consoles that's just going nowhere.


Off topic: same guy again putting rage against xbone


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 14, 2014)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Any one who says this is not a "real console" well shame on you, like most of any one of these devices (more like a table in a box) they also happen to work well as a
> Nes console
> Snes console
> Genesis console
> ...


 

For emulation, there's no refuting they're excellent for old-school emulation, but for newer games and other Android/touchscreen stuff, well, that depends. When I do get such a device, it ain't gonna be from Amazon's line of hardware.


----------



## Arras (Mar 14, 2014)

lokomelo said:


> To be honest, I do like to see more players on video game industry, even that android based may be not the best way, it is a starting point at least. (And as you said, emulation is a instant instant game library
> 
> 
> Off topic: same guy again putting rage against xbone


Wait, where are you seeing this rage?  all he said was that this controller looks like the Xbone controller. Which it does.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 14, 2014)

Say...isn't it possible that amazon is simply going in the gaming *controller* business? With a device like that and some drivers, you could make it into a third party controller for both the xbone and the ouya. I admit it doesn't explain the purchase of double helix, but it seems a bit jumping into conclusions going from just a couple of pictures with "amazon" on it.

EDIT: Arras: that'll be wiicube. He's leaving no opportunity missed to spew on anything negative when it's game related. And especially microsoft's console...


----------



## cracker (Mar 14, 2014)

They could have ripped off a better controller (PS4). It is an Android-based console so yeah just leave out the whole library of games that don't have controller functionality...


----------



## xakota (Mar 14, 2014)

Wow can everybody chill the fuck out with the hate? THIS IS A PROTOTYPE. Yeah maybe it looks similar to other controllers, big deal, ALL CONTROLLERS KIND OF LOOK PRETTY SIMILAR.

Okay I work at Amazon but like honestly why is everybody so mad at the controller design


----------



## Sheimi (Mar 14, 2014)

The back of the controller looks like it has a battery pack. Hope they add a rechargeable battery.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 14, 2014)

Sheimi said:


> The back of the controller looks like it has a battery pack. Hope they add a rechargeable battery.


Or, you know, space for AA's. Because there are rechargable AA batteries out there, they're common, there's no reason to use a proprietary _(and possibly expensive)_ battery pack unless you need the battery flat for space constraints reasons, at least that's my honest opinion.

As for the controller, it looks like an Onlive controller and an XBox One controller had a baby - seems comfortable, but a bit on the bland side. Needs more pizazz.


----------



## VMM (Mar 14, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Or, you know, space for AA's. Because there are rechargable AA batteries out there, they're common, there's no reason to use a proprietary _(and possibly expensive)_ battery pack unless you need the battery flat for space constraints reasons, at least that's my honest opinion.


 
I remember the first time I played with X360 controller, having that space dedicated for AA batteries really annoyed me,
since I have huge hands, my fingers would always feel uncomfortable since I couldn't hold it properly.

For this reason, and the much better d-pad,  is why I prefer PS3 controller to X360 controller.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Mar 14, 2014)

Aren't those gamepads with 1 in all gamepad bad? I always try to avoid them cause i play Rhythm games on PC


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 14, 2014)

VMM said:


> I remember the first time I played with X360 controller, having that space dedicated for AA batteries really annoyed me,
> since I have huge hands, my fingers would always feel uncomfortable since I couldn't hold it properly.
> 
> For this reason, and the much better d-pad, is why I prefer PS3 controller to X360 controller.


That's more a matter of design than anything - if the pad had more space there, you'd be more comfortable. Having an AA compartment or at least a replacable battery is beneficial because batteries don't last forever. With the PS3's Dual Shock, if the battery dies, you either have to open up the controller and buy an aftermarket battery or buy a brand-new controller.

I personally find the Dual Shock 3 too small for my liking, I'd rather if it was slightly bigger, it makes my hand cramp up, which is why the PS4 one seems like such a huge step up to me. On top of that, the PS3's d-pad feels like razors against the thumb, playing a fighting game on this thing is sheer torture.



GamerzHell9137 said:


> Aren't those gamepads with 1 in all gamepad bad? I always try to avoid them cause i play Rhythm games on PC


What's the correlation between all-in-one gamepads and rhythm games? Explain, I don't understand the problem.


----------



## VMM (Mar 14, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> That's more a matter of design than anything - if the pad had more space there, you'd be more comfortable. Having an AA compartment or at least a replacable battery is beneficial because batteries don't last forever. With the PS3's Dual Shock, if the battery dies, you either have to open up the controller and buy an aftermarket battery or buy a brand-new controller.


 
It's true that having the battery inside the controller has these cons, but when was the last time you saw a PS3 controller battery die?
I've never seen or heard about anyone having such a problem, my PS3 is pretty old and yet i's controllers still work perfectly.



Foxi4 said:


> I personally find the Dual Shock too small for my liking, I'd rather if it was slightly bigger, the PS3 one makes my hand cramp up, which is why the PS4 one seems like such a huge step up to me.


 
I don't know how long you've been playing on a PS3 but maybe it's a case to get used to it, I have huge hands, but I play with dualshock since PS1 era,  I'm just used to it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 14, 2014)

VMM said:


> It's true that having the battery inside the controller has these cons, but when was the last time you saw a PS3 controller battery die?
> 
> I've never seen or heard about anyone having such a problem, my PS3 is pretty old and yet i's controllers still work perfectly.


I've heard of plenty dying on people, actually - it's a matter of how much you use it and whether or not you follow the recharge cycle _(avoiding full discharge, always charging until it's full etc.)_. When that thing's dead, the only option left is to use a miniUSB cable and since the slot is finnicky, those break too. All in all, integrated batteries are terrible for the consumer.


> I don't know how long you've been playing on a PS3 but maybe it's a case to get used to it, I have huge hands, but I play with dualshock since PS1 era, I'm just used to it.


I've used numerous PlayStation controllers before, from the PS1 standard controller through Dual Shock 1 and 2. Either their build grew uncomfortable to me as I grew up _or_ the texture of the d-pad contributes to it - either way, the Dual Shock 4 seems more comfortable due to the convex center of the d-pad. Playing on the Dual Shock 3 made me hate sectioned d-pads, pretty much.


----------



## chartube12 (Mar 14, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> If I were to buy an Android gaming console it would be that, what it called now... Ah yes, the Ouya.
> 
> Although my hacked Wii can do just about all a Ouya can for emulators, the Ouya offers HDMI upscale so I assume they might look better, but that's not to say they look bad on a Wii or whatever.


 
Same here. However I have my eye on the retro n5. Android powered so when it ultimately gets hacked, I will have my pirated old games with a real old school controllers.


----------



## VMM (Mar 14, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I've heard of plenty dying on people, actually - it's a matter of how much you use it and whether or not you follow the recharge cycle _(avoiding full discharge, always charging until it's full etc.)_. When that thing's dead, the only option left is to use a miniUSB cable and since the slot is finnicky, those break too. All in all, integrated batteries are terrible for the consumer.


 
But then it's not much fault of integrated batteries, it's fault of the consumer which doesn't treat it's product properly.
Blaming integrated batteries for this is the same as blaming Sony because my Vaio batteries died because I used them on the charger way too much.



Foxi4 said:


> I've used numerous PlayStation controllers before, from the PS1 standard controller through Dual Shock 1 and 2. Either their build grew uncomfortable to me as I grew up _or_ the texture of the d-pad contributes to it - either way, the Dual Shock 4 seems more comfortable due to the convex center of the d-pad. Playing on the Dual Shock 3 made me hate sectioned d-pads, pretty much.


 
It's funny how we see this tottaly different, I Always found PS3 D-Pad amazing compared to X360's because it was sectioned.
With a sectioned d-pad, you'll never have a problem of hitting the wrong button, while on x360, if your finger slided a little bit, you'll be pressing a diagonal and then pressing a button you do not want.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 14, 2014)

VMM said:


> But then it's not much fault of integrated batteries, it's fault of the consumer which doesn't treat it's product properly.
> Blaming integrated batteries for this is the same as blaming Sony because my Vaio batteries died because I used them on the charger way too much.


Any lithium battery charger on today's market should stop the charging cycle once the battery is full - it's a safety measure to prevent Lithium batteries from overcharging and becoming hazardous. Sure, removing the battery from the laptop when charging is still good practice to avoid wasting charge cycles _(ah, them flawed "smart battery" scripts)_ but in most cases these days, this shouldn't matter. In general, batteries don't last forever and the consumer should have the option to replace them, the circumstances in which they break can be numerous and unrelated to wrongly using the product - some might actually game for long enough periods to wear them off.


> It's funny how we see this tottaly different, I Always found PS3 D-Pad amazing compared to X360's because it was sectioned.
> With a sectioned d-pad, you'll never have a problem of hitting the wrong button, while on x360, if your finger slided a little bit, you'll be pressing a diagonal and then pressing a button you do not want.


I find the ridges of a sectioned d-pad deeply uncomfortable and much prefer single-piece d-pads. In comparison, the PSVita's d-pad is on another level entirely. Accidental input is more so a matter of the design than it is a matter of sectioning the d-pad itself - if it's too small or the contacts mechanism is poor, you'll obviously run into issues. Sectioning the d-pad doesn't really change this situation since the DS3 d-pad is still just one piece of plastic, what's helping you is the fact that it's huge so contacts are more spread out.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 15, 2014)

yay more condroids....


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 15, 2014)

I think android consoles should just copy and paste the 360 gamepad. Ugly shit like that is a real turn off compared to the godlike sculpting of the 360 pad.


----------



## zeello (Mar 15, 2014)

Assymetrical bullshit. I am boycotting Amazon over this.


----------



## tbgtbg (Mar 15, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> If I were to buy an Android gaming console it would be that, what it called now... Ah yes, the Ouya.
> 
> Although my hacked Wii can do just about all a Ouya can for emulators, the Ouya offers HDMI upscale so I assume they might look better, but that's not to say they look bad on a Wii or whatever.



Hacked vWii on WiiU also offers HDMI upscale

Though honestly, on those emus that support it, I prefer native 240p over component on a Wii to upscaled to HD over HDMI on a WiiU. Your TV has to support 240p too, though, and apparently a lot of them don't. Mine does.


----------



## Kishnabe (Mar 15, 2014)

Oh my, way bigger than the orginal Xbox Controller and more ugly than the prototype PS3 Controller. The only plus is the Amazon logo.


----------



## VMM (Mar 15, 2014)

tbgtbg said:


> Hacked vWii on WiiU also offers HDMI upscale
> 
> Though honestly, on those emus that support it, I prefer native 240p over component on a Wii to upscaled to HD over HDMI on a WiiU. Your TV has to support 240p too, though, and apparently a lot of them don't. Mine does.


 

I think WiiCube didn't express himself properly, it's not upscaling in Oyua case, it image is already rendered in 1080p than it's oupted thru HDMI,
differently from WiiU vWii, that renders image at 480p, upscale it to 1080p and then outputs thru HDMI.


----------



## VMM (Mar 15, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Any lithium battery charger on today's market should stop the charging cycle once the battery is full - it's a safety measure to prevent Lithium batteries from overcharging and becoming hazardous. Sure, removing the battery from the laptop when charging is still good practice to avoid wasting charge cycles _(ah, them flawed "smart battery" scripts)_ but in most cases these days, this shouldn't matter. In general, batteries don't last forever and the consumer should have the option to replace them, the circumstances in which they break can be numerous and unrelated to wrongly using the product - some might actually game for long enough periods to wear them off.


 
Laptop batteries aren't always made of lithium, in fact most nowaday laptop batteries aren't, and in most cases when they're not, they will die if you do not respect it's charge cycle.
Even with therisk of battery going hazard for whatever reason could be, and the fact they will die eventually, I still prefer them over that grotesc thing that is X360 AA battery entry.



Foxi4 said:


> I find the ridges of a sectioned d-pad deeply uncomfortable and much prefer single-piece d-pads. In comparison, the PSVita's d-pad is on another level entirely. Accidental input is more so a matter of the design than it is a matter of sectioning the d-pad itself - if it's too small or the contacts mechanism is poor, you'll obviously run into issues. Sectioning the d-pad doesn't really change this situation since the DS3 d-pad is still just one piece of plastic, what's helping you is the fact that it's huge so contacts are more spread out.


 

Maybe you're right, but I never had a problem with sectioned d-pad.
It's not even non-sectioning that make X360 d-pad problematic, the fact it's circular make things really problematic with way too many wrong inputs.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 15, 2014)

VMM said:


> Laptop batteries aren't always made of lithium, in fact most nowaday laptop batteries aren't, and in most cases when they're not, they will die if you do not respect it's charge cycle. Even with the risk of battery going hazard for whatever reason could be, and the fact they will die eventually, I still prefer them over that grotesc thing that is X360 AA battery entry.


I think you may be thinking of NiMh batteries - Li-Ion is the current standard, unless I missed some momentous evolution in terms of rechargable batteries. Either way, the charge cycle is controlled by a _"smart circuit"_ and the only input you have as a user is whether or not you charge it untill it's full. That said, it's still considered good practice to remove the battery when it's not needed so as to not charge it unnecessarily as you say.

As for the battery compartment, sure, the gamepad has to be comfortable first and foremost, which is why the spacing needs to be sufficient. That said, replacable batteries are still a nice thing to have. Of all the consoles out there, surprisingly, the OUYA probably used the most obvious solution by putting the batteries in the grips of the controller instead of using a separate compartment and obstructing the grip area.


> Maybe you're right, but I never had a problem with sectioned d-pad. It's not even non-sectioning that make X360 d-pad problematic, the fact it's circular make things really problematic with way too many wrong inputs.


Well, yes, it's just poorly designed, which is why on the XBox One they went away from the circle design and replaced it with a simple d-pad. That said, I don't think it's the circular shape that's the problem - there's a number of circular d-pads that were pretty much the best d-pads you could get, like the one on the Mega Drive controller. There's nothing wrong with the pad being round, it just has to be big enough and the d-pad itself has to be raised enough to be comfortable to navigate. It's all the little things that matter, really.


----------



## Pleng (Mar 15, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> You know it's not going well with the gaming industry when there are more consoles coming out than actual games for 'em.


 


DinohScene said:


> Hello Video game market crash of 2014.
> 1983 called.


 
It's a different situation to 1983. In 1983 all the various home computers were incompatible. These Android boxes all run the same software; it's much more akin to the clone-PC Boom - except hardware is starting off at a FAR better standard.

An Amazon brand TV box, as a side to their core business, is far less risky than the OUYA business model which is dependant on the device.

These are good times - all it takes now is for Android developers to actually realize that there are devices without touchscreen and (where possible) implement gamepad control schemes by default.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 15, 2014)

Pleng said:


> It's a different situation to 1983. In 1983 all the various home computers were incompatible. These Android boxes all run the same software; it's much more akin to the clone-PC Boom - except hardware is starting off at a FAR better standard.
> 
> An Amazon brand TV box, as a side to their core business, is far less risky than the OUYA business model which is dependant on the device.
> 
> These are good times - all it takes now is for Android developers to actually realize that there are devices without touchscreen and (where possible) implement gamepad control schemes by default.


 

I still personally (again my opinion) think there are way too many Android devices as it is. To each their own...


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 15, 2014)

Pleng said:


> It's a different situation to 1983. In 1983 all the various home computers were incompatible. These Android boxes all run the same software; it's much more akin to the clone-PC Boom - except hardware is starting off at a FAR better standard.
> 
> An Amazon brand TV box, as a side to their core business, is far less risky than the OUYA business model which is dependant on the device.
> 
> These are good times - all it takes now is for Android developers to actually realize that there are devices without touchscreen and (where possible) implement gamepad control schemes by default.


 
Exactly this:


the_randomizer said:


> I still personally (again my opinion) think there are way too many Android devices as it is. To each their own...


 

That and developers are getting lazy.
Reviewers are lying, games are hardly the games where where 10 years ago.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 15, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Exactly this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

That's why I've stuck primarily to emulating all good old games I grew up with; sure, I play new games, but I've been playing a lot of old game as well


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 15, 2014)

Pleng said:


> It's a different situation to 1983. In 1983 all the various home computers were incompatible. These Android boxes all run the same software; it's much more akin to the clone-PC Boom - except hardware is starting off at a FAR better standard.


It's true there are better standards, but "all run the same software" isn't correct. The ouya has an exclusive store, steamboxes will be the only ones running steam games, and of course the big three have their own games as well. I admit that most other android consoles (or sticks...or handhelds with HDMI connection) just play android stuff, but IMO the customer has way too much of a choice to make it a healthy situation for all console manufacturers.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 15, 2014)

i'll just stick to my trusty nexus 10 it does what i want


----------



## chartube12 (Mar 15, 2014)

Enough of this bull shit. The PS3 batteries are not as integrated as everyone is saying. This is what you get when people stop being interested in reading instruction manuals and paper work that comes with their products.

My ps3 came with clear directions on how to replace the battery if needed. The controller easily divided in two with the removal of standard screws.

The directions state the controller was made this way to no add extra overall mass and so previous playstation 2 and one owners would have controls they were familiar with.


----------



## Pleng (Mar 15, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> I still personally (again my opinion) think there are way too many Android devices as it is. To each their own...


 
But... You've just gone and purchased one of the most obscure of them! So there's too many... but your particular one should still be sold?



Taleweaver said:


> It's true there are better standards, but "all run the same software" isn't correct. The ouya has an exclusive store, steamboxes will be the only ones running steam games, and of course the big three have their own games as well. I admit that most other android consoles (or sticks...or handhelds with HDMI connection) just play android stuff, but IMO the customer has way too much of a choice to make it a healthy situation for all console manufacturers.


 
OK steamboxes I can't comment on. I don't think they'll be particularly popular, but I doubt any company is going to bankrupt itself pinning all its hopes on a Steam box and, if they do, more fool them.

XBox, WiiU and PS4 all have their established markets (of varying sizes) and these Android consoles aren't likely to take away from them any time soon.

Ouya has an exclusive store but I'm pretty sure you can sideload normal Android apks onto it if you want? Ouya, and other companies with Android boxes as their prime focus are at the highest risk as they don't really offer anything unique and have no business to lean on when all of a sudden everybody else is launching an Android box.

I previously compared these Android boxes to the PC clones but I think a better analogy would be DVD or Blueray players. Nobody ever complained that there were _too many_ companies making DVD players; even though they all did basically the same thing and had very little to differentiate between them.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 15, 2014)

lokomelo said:


> Off topic: same guy again putting rage against xbone


 
It's true I don't exactly like Xbox One currently because of its console design (too much like a VCR) and games but it might change in the future (Xbox One Slim).

And really, the one who's being offensive is you for calling it "Xbone".


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 15, 2014)

Pleng said:


> But... You've just gone and purchased one of the most obscure of them! So there's too many... but your particular one should still be sold?


 

Actually, no, I don't have one yet, I'm just saying there are way too many in my opinion. That's not to say I won't get one, and the controls for the device I'm referring to are built into the machine and have excellent analog sticks, buttons and a d-pad. Just an observation. I'll be using it for emulation, watching movies, etc, but Android games themselves, not a big fan of.  The accuracy of said emulators is also quite high (as in, can handle full speed SuperFX emulation as well as cycle-accurate sound, etc); the said can't be said of homebrew on the PSP.


----------



## VMM (Mar 15, 2014)

If this Amazon device is more powerful than Oyua and for a reasonable price(below $250), I would get one just to make it my official emulation device.


----------



## icyturnwill (Mar 16, 2014)

I saw these images already this morning and I'd repeat what I wrote with the post

"I don't like the style, Amazon" really!


----------



## DrOctapu (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow, they managed to make something worse than the ouya controller.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Mar 17, 2014)

Looks very close to the Onlive controller.






Moved sticks full d-pad instead of buttons and maybe a little more blocky.
Key likeness is in the media controls on the bottom but they removed the back and record buttons.
I have some years experience playing with one of these controllers and I can say they aren't great for more arcade type games but just fine for most things.
The extra buttons on the bottom and the bluetooth version can make it a nice PC remote if you don't mind programing a script with a Joystick to keyboard app.

Amazon's is very flat looking and if its anything like the Onlive one the buttons will feel a little hard and those joysticks will have a slight but agreeable dead zone. But then drift bit.
D-pad looks better though and I'm going to assume it has internal recharging batteries. (onlive's would fall off all the time bah)

Perhaps Amazon used the same manufacturer.

Overall the gamepad shouldn't be too bad from what I see and can assume.
Though the blocky shape might be bothersome.

Amazon console wise I'm actually looking forward to seeing more android device options out there, especially if they start giving them free with Prime sign ups. (might explain their price increase recently? Including game streaming and android game library perhaps?)
Also be nice if its easy to hack unlike the Ouya which kinda wants to be its own thing rather than an Android device I can do what I want with. (ouya is a little difficult with custom menus/shells)
Hopefully Amazon will add some sort of pointing or touch device on that thing or a really good key to touch programing setup like the Nvidia Shield has (really want one of those)


----------



## tbgtbg (Mar 17, 2014)

VMM said:


> I think WiiCube didn't express himself properly, it's not upscaling in Oyua case, it image is already rendered in 1080p than it's oupted thru HDMI,
> differently from WiiU vWii, that renders image at 480p, upscale it to 1080p and then outputs thru HDMI.



Ah, I see.


----------



## zeello (Apr 3, 2014)

I'll just slide my finger up against this right analog stick protruding in the way of these easy to reach navigation buttons!


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 3, 2014)

Because we certainly don't have enough Android devices already.


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 3, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Because we certainly don't have enough Android devices already.


This one actually looks interesting though.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 3, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Because we certainly don't have enough Android devices already.


On one hand, that's true. On the other, the mobile industry is evolving at such a rapid pace that hardware obsoleteness is a matter of months in certain cases. It's really hard to keep up with mobile tech these days wheras a PC bought a couple years back is still more or less relevant today. With the introduction of Mobile Kepler, things might get really, really interesting.


----------

